# CLICQUOT CLUB Would like any information please



## Nu_B_2_bottles (Jul 27, 2006)

What looks to be a fairly old Clicquot Club bottle. Embossed with the words "CELEBRATED  _Clicquot Club  _TRADEMARK REGISTERED  BEVERAGES  MADE IN  AMERICA". The bottle is aqua in color, the seams run all the way up the crown, and the thick bottom has 236 embossed in a deep center circle. I would really like to find out about when this bottle was made and about what it is worth. The word America is  poorly embossed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll have to do some speculating here. I saw one on ebay that was clear SCA so I'd guess about 1910-25 or so. It was the same mold and embossing though. As for value all I can say is it didn't sell for 99Â¢ plus actual shipping. I may have thought about it if it hadn't already ended. I use to live in Millis and it's surprising that I had never seen that mold before and I just don't like the shoulder embossed or most of the other later bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 28, 2006)

Clicquot Club bottles are very common. It seems to have been a hit as a mixer nation wide.

 Here is a little history and there is alot more . Just Google.

http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/cliquot.html 

 It's pronounced Keek-O. Never knew that.


----------



## Ginger Ale collector (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Warren- 

 Ginger Ale being my passion- thought I'd add a postscript to your post-  The Angelfire site misinformed you about how to pronounce Cliquot.  My guess it is a typo on the site- it should be Kleeko not Keeko.  If you were to sound it out- it would be Klee-koh.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 6, 2006)

Kleeko sounds alot better and after all these years of pronouncing it that way it would be a tough change. Thanks.


----------



## sunderwoodmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

In my recent cellar cleanout, I also found a Clicquot bottle.  It's the light aqua color.  Looks as though it might be newer but the letters are embossed:
 TRADE
 CLICQUOT CLUB
 MARK
 with the number 12 on the bottom.  Any additional info on its possible age, etc.  would be welcome.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Charlotte,

 Welcome to A-BN. As previously mentioned they are plentiful, in many variations, so some photos would be most helpful. Do, please, take one of the base embossing.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 13, 2011)

I've dug quite a few Cliquot Club bottles of that style, both BIM and ABM ones, and also a few blown ones with embossed dates (1908, 1909, and 1910 I believe). Some also said "No. 8". People must have loved that stuff around here.


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an embossed one with a different more plain text. It actually had a cork still in it. Did soda actually ever have corks? Sorry I'm a newb.


----------



## splante (Jul 15, 2011)

most are common but as most of the time some of the first can bring decent prices,and rare versions anyway here is some infomation on when they started




  Word Mark CLICQUOT  (EXPIRED)  NONALCOHOLIC, NONCEREAL, MALTLESS BEVERAGES SOLD AS SOFT DRINKS, AND FOR SYRUPS, EXTRACTS, AND CONCENTRATES USED IN MAKING THE SAME. FIRST USE: 1886 . FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1886 Filing Date April 22, 1932  Registration Date April 25, 1933 Owner (REGISTRANT) CLICQUOT CLUB COMPANY CORPORATION RHODE ISLAND MILLIS MASSACHUSETTS


----------



## splante (Jul 15, 2011)

Word Mark CLICQUOT CLUB  (EXPIRED) : CARBONATED NONALCOHOLIC, NONCEREAL, MALTLESS BEVERAGES SOLD AS SOFT DRINKS, AND FOR EXTRACTS, SYRUPS, AND CONCENTRATES USED IN MAKING THE SAME, AND FOR BOTTLED WATER. FIRST USE: 1886. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1886 Filing Date September 8, 1933   Registration Date January 9, 1934 Owner (REGISTRANT) CLICQUOT CLUB CO., THE CORPORATION RHODE ISLAND MILLIS MASSACHUSETTS


----------



## Chris schaub (Jun 29, 2020)

I have at least 3 different  ones the number 8 bottle is online 5.99-12.99 i ended up with 15 no8s ginger ale fro ml north east quite a good product and reputation i here


----------



## Found a collection (Jan 4, 2021)

My green (Clicquot club) is only embossed on bottom and (G251)next to bottom. Is it a less common one than say one that has the eskimo?


----------

